# Neuer gamer Pc - Budget 1300 Euro



## qwert12167 (16. Juni 2010)

Hi, ich wollte euch bitten mir einen gamer Pc zusammen zu stellen. Mein Buget liegt bei 1300 Euro (Betriebssystem hab ich schon - Windows 7 64 bit).
Ich bitte euch das Bugte wirklich auszuschöpfen. Ich möchte wirklich "das beste" für mein Geld und immer dran denken: der Pc soll zum zocken sein.

Danke für eure Antworten.
mfg. qwert


----------



## Palimbula (16. Juni 2010)

Schau dir mal den letzten PC im Sticky an --> *klick mich*


----------



## Caps-lock (16. Juni 2010)

> CPU: Intel Core i5 750
> Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
> Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon HD5870
> RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-12800 CL7
> ...


Das hier aus dem Sticky.
Die 4 GB Ram gegen 8 tauschen.
Eine 2. Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB im Raid 0.
Und eine SSD fürs System.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Juni 2010)

Die 8 GB sind da tbh echt Mumpitz. :S

Ich würde eher auf nen AMD X6 System setzen, ne SSD ist in jedem Fall nen Blick wert aber nur weil man das Geld hat für (beim Zocken) unnütze 4 GB RAM mehr auszugeben und für nen Raid0 der imo mehr Luxus ist als alles andere halte ich für Geldverbrennung.
Da kann man wesentlich mehr draus machen.

X6:
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn
MSI 890FX-GD70
Crucial Ballistix Tracer PC3-12800U 4GB Kit
ASUS EAH5870 (Radeon HD5870)
Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
LG GH22NS50
Cooler Master CM 690 Advanced II
Seasonic S12II-520 Bronze

~1220&#8364; @geizhals

Wenn du bei nem einzelnen Shop bestellst, kommst du da sicherlich auf deine 1300&#8364;. Sind halt immer die günstigsten Preise. Versand nicht vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alternativ wäre imo auchn i7 860 System möglich, wobei das AMD System da etwas mehr an Leistung bietet.


----------



## Caps-lock (16. Juni 2010)

Bei den 8GB ist das Geschmackssache. Wenn viel nebenbei läuft kann man die schonmal brauchen.
Und schaden wirds nicht.
Die 80 Euro die Raid 0 mehr kostet würd ich auch investieren. Festplattengerödel kann schon recht nervig sein.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Juni 2010)

Jo, und mit Raid0 verschärfst du das ganze weil immer 2 Platten statt einer laufen. Beißt sich mit deiner Aussage, meinste nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (16. Juni 2010)

Ähm ok falsch ausgedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich meinte nicht den Lärm sondern das ewige rumgelade.
Also bei meinem Rechner geht mir momentan die Festplatte vond er Geschwindigkeit am meißten auf den Keks.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Juni 2010)

Daran wird auch ein Raid nix ändern, weils nicht die Schreib- und Lesegeschwindigkeiten sind die das ganze so langsam machen sondern die Reaktionszeit der mechanischen Teile.


----------



## Independent (16. Juni 2010)

Warum will man überhaupt Raid0?

Und die 8GB kann man nicht "schon mal" gebrauchen.


----------



## qwert12167 (16. Juni 2010)

*Hi, habe eben nochmal einen anderen thread geöffnet [...] das Ergebnis war folgender Pc:*

CPU: Intel Core i5 750
Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon HD5870
RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-12800 CL7
Mainboard: Asus P7P55D
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil: Seasonic S12II-520Bronze, 520W

*Bei uns ist wiederum ein anderer Pc genannt worden:*

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn
Mainboard: MSI 890FX-GD70
Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial Ballistix Tracer PC3-12800U 4GB Kit
Grafikkarte: ASUS EAH5870 (Radeon HD5870)
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50
Gehäuse: ATX-Gehäuse nach Wahl
Netzteil: Seasonic S12II-520 Bronze

*Meine Frage: Welcher Pc ist besser?


*mfg. qwert


----------



## Independent (16. Juni 2010)

Nimmt sich nicht viel. Einen Vorteil hast du durch nen 6 Kerner gegenüber einen Phenom X4 nicht.

Beides gleich eigtl. Evtl. ist der i5 in manchen Dingen schneller.


----------



## Independent (16. Juni 2010)

Sorry Doppelpost, Forum hat gesponnen.

Hab ich schon gesagt, dass sich das nicht viel nimmt?


----------



## Kyragan (16. Juni 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Nimmt sich nicht viel. Einen Vorteil hast du durch nen 6 Kerner gegenüber einen Phenom X4 nicht.



Da immer mehr Spiele wirklich multithreaded sind und nicht maximal 4 Threads nutzen macht sich ein Sechskerner schon bemerkbar. Bei Bad Company 2 sogar recht deutlich. Zwar steigen die max FPS nicht, dafür aber die min. FPS und das deutlich. Ich würde das schon Vorteil nennen, wenn die Frames konstanter sind.
Außerdem bist du damit für die Zukunft gerüstet, auch falls die CPU-Power nicht mehr reicht und eine Bulldozer-CPU(ab 2011) rein soll. Die passt nämlich auf den AM3 Sockel. Intelsockel würde ich aktuell nur ungern verbauen, einfach weil mit der neuen Generation ein neuer Sockel kommt. Natürlich halten die CPUs ne Weile, aber wenn dann mal ein CPU-Wechsel ansteht ist halt kaum noch Luft nach oben. Dann brauchts direkt wieder ein neues Board.
Für AMD gibts mittlerweile erstklassige Mainboards.
Mehr Leistung bekommst du in jedem Fall durch den Sechskerner. Wenn ich schon 1300€ für so nen PC ausgeben würde, würde ich mich nicht mit der oberen Mittelklasse zufrieden geben. Der i5 750 ist ne gute CPU, ohne Frage aber die Plattform läuft bald aus und man bekommt wie gesagt leistungsstärkere Alternativen. Ich denk mir immer, wenn dann richtig.

Singlethreaded mag ein Phenom II X4 vor dem X6 liegen, was an den etwas geringeren Taktraten liegt aber bei Single-Threadanwendungen greift dann wieder der Turbo. Der ist zwar nicht so gut wie Intels Variante, aber auch nicht ganz unbrauchbar.


----------



## qwert12167 (16. Juni 2010)

Ein Kollege hat mir eben gesagt das die CPU's von AMD total zurückliegen. Stimmt das?


----------



## Kyragan (16. Juni 2010)

Käse.


----------



## qwert12167 (16. Juni 2010)

Okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was spricht eigentlich dagegen anstatt 6 Kerne 7 zu nehmen?


----------



## Arosk (16. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Käse.



Stimmt im Endeffekt schon, aber so weit nun auch nicht. P/L ist bei AMD einfach viel besser als bei Intel. Man kann eigentlich sagen das AMD die besseren Dinger baut.



qwert12167 schrieb:


> Okay
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



7 Gibts nicht.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Juni 2010)

qwert12167 schrieb:


> Okay
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


7??

@Arosk Naja im absoluten High-End-Segment, also allem was über i7 930 ist stimmt das schon. Aber das wäre hier eh n anderes Budget und nimmt am Ende auf dem Markt nichtmal ein Prozent der verkauften CPUs ein. Ich denke das ist vernachlässigbar. Im Einsteiger- und Mainstreamsegment ist AMD top, nicht nur aus Leistungssicht sondern vor allem auch aus Preis-Leistungssicht.


----------



## qwert12167 (16. Juni 2010)

Von AMD vllt. nicht^^. Von Intel aber schon...

Ich mein man muss sich ja nicht auf AMD fixieren!



edit: sagen wir ich entscheide mich für Intel. Was sollte ich dann als Arbeitsspeicher, Kühler & Mainboard in den Pc bauen?


----------



## Kyragan (16. Juni 2010)

Umgekehrt gilt das Gegenteil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und von Intel gibt es keine 7 Kerne, da gibt es auch nur 6 Kerne und der einzige 6-Kerner der erhältlich ist kostet allein 900&#8364;. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (16. Juni 2010)

Ich habe das Gefühl er denkt bei i7 an 7 kerne, und x6 an 6 Kerne.


----------



## qwert12167 (16. Juni 2010)

jo dachte ich wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (16. Juni 2010)

qwert12167 schrieb:


> jo dachte ich wirklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nene, dass sind nur die Namen.

Der i5 hat ja auch nicht 5 Kerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## qwert12167 (16. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Nene, dass sind nur die Namen.
> 
> Der i5 hat ja auch nicht 5 Kerne
> 
> ...




sondern?^^


----------



## Soramac (16. Juni 2010)

qwert12167 schrieb:


> sondern?^^



2 und 4.

Da gibt es auch wieder Unterschiede.

Allgemein kannst du von 2, 4 und 6 Kern Prozessoren ausgehen.


----------



## qwert12167 (16. Juni 2010)

Also somit ist der einzige "bezahlbare" 6-Kerner von AMD auf dem Markt? 

*CPU:* AMD Phenom II X6 1090T


Wenn ihr eucht jetzt für einen CPU aussuchen dürftet. Würdet ihr den oben genannten 6-Kerner von AMD auswählen oder den quad core Intel Core i5 750?


edit: ich konnte ja schon ein paar Leuten die Meinung entnehmen, doch mich würde noch weitere interessieren.


----------



## Nebola (16. Juni 2010)

Den Amd natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt generell auf dem Markt nur 1,2,3,4 und 6 Kern Prozessoren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (16. Juni 2010)

Hat die ps3 nicht 7kerne?? Da war doch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://de.wikipedia....tion_3#Hardware


----------



## Klos1 (16. Juni 2010)

Bei Intel musst du unterscheiden. Da gibt es welche, die unterstützen SMT. Ein Quadcore mit SMT hat quasi 8 logische Einheiten. Somit ist es zumindest theoretisch eine 8 Kern CPU, weil er 8 Threads gleichzeitig verarbeiten kann. Theoretisch deswegen, weil 4 Kerne eben nur physikalisch sind und jeder aber einen weiteren virtuellen hat. Sollten die 4 Kerne aber alle zu 100% ausgelastet sein, was bisher in der Praxis zumindest bei normalen Anwendern kaum der Fall sein sollte, dann bringt SMT nichts mehr, weil keine Resourcen mehr für die virtuellen zur Verfügung stehen.

Der Vorteil daran ist aber, dass man es im Bios ausschalten kann. Auch wenn Bad Company vielleicht etwas mit einen 6 Kern skalieren mag, die meisten Spiele haben auf einen 6 Kern eher eine schlechtere Performance, was ich so bisher gesehen habe. Allein Quadcore - Support ist Mangelware und den Kernen, die in den meisten Spielen nicht ausgelastet sind, steht ein hoher Verwaltungsaufwand des Betriebssystems gegenüber. Und das kostet auch Leistung.

Wow bricht bei SMT zum Beispiel deutlich ein. Somit wird auch bei einen 6 Kern eher eine Verschlechterung, denn eine Verbesserung rauskommen.
Ich persönlich halte bislang nichts von einen 6 Kern als Spiele-CPU. Ein schneller Quadcore macht da meiner Meinung nach mehr Sinn. Klar kann man nen 6 Kern übertakten, aber gerade bei den neuen AMD steigt da der Stromverbrauch schnell ins Uferlose. Bei 4 GHZ bist du schon fast beim doppelten Stromverbrauch. Für was?

Zum Thema Intel oder AMD: Intel baut meiner Meinung nach die besseren Prozessoren. SMT ist ein cooles zuschaltbares Features, sie brauchen weniger Strom und sind bei weitem effizienter als AMD. Auch der Turbo ist um Welten besser. Außerdem schafft ein 750er mit 2,66 Ghz das, was ein AMD mit 3,2 Ghz oft nicht schafft.

Das bei weitem bessere Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis findet sich dagegen bei AMD. Einen 955er bekommst du nahezu hinterher geschmissen und der reicht bislang für alles locker.
Außerdem hast du halt noch das Argument des Aufrüstens. Bulldozer wird in AM3 passen während Sandy-Bridge einen neuen Sockel verlangen wird.

Ob das für dich relevant ist, musst du selbst wissen. Wenn für dich klar ist, dass du erst wieder in 4-5 Jahren ne neue CPU holst, dann würde ich dieses Argument außer Acht lassen.
Denn ob es bis dahin noch AM3 bei AMD gibt ist auch fraglich.

Willst du dagegen vielleicht in 1 - 2 Jahren schon ne neue CPU kaufen, dann würde ich auf jedenfall AMD nehmen, weil dann kannst du das Board weiterverwenden.
In dem Fall würde ich dann jetzt nen schnellen Quadcore wie 955 oder 965 nehmen und dann in 1 - 2 Jahren den Bulldozer nachrüsten. Bis dahin haben die 6 Kerne dann vielleicht auch schon mehr Nutzen.


----------



## qwert12167 (16. Juni 2010)

welchen quadcore von intel soll ich mir denn kaufen?


----------



## Klos1 (16. Juni 2010)

Also, ich würde mir einen 955er oder 965er holen, wenn es ein AMD werden würde und vermutlich einen 750er oder einen 860er, wenn es Intel wäre.
Was du dir holst, musst die wissen. Genug Meinungen hast du ja jetzt eingeholt.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (16. Juni 2010)

Zum Spielen ist der 955er Optimal!


----------



## qwert12167 (16. Juni 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Also, ich würde mir einen 955er oder 965er holen, wenn es ein AMD werden würde und vermutlich einen 750er oder einen 860er, wenn es Intel wäre.
> Was du dir holst, musst die wissen. Genug Meinungen hast du ja jetzt eingeholt.




Der Begriff " 955er oder 965er" sagt mir nicht so viel. Kannst du mir einen link schicken, damit ich mir das Teil mal ansehen kann?
Ich denke der vollständige Name würde auch reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Nebola (16. Juni 2010)

qwert12167 schrieb:


> Der Begriff " 955er oder 965er" sagt mir nicht so viel. Kannst du mir einen link schicken, damit ich mir das Teil mal ansehen kann?
> Ich denke der vollständige Name würde auch reichen
> 
> 
> ...



AMD Phenom II X4 955/965 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## qwert12167 (16. Juni 2010)

ohh AMD.. ich dachte Intel.

Also aus Klos's Argumentation habe ich es so verstanden, dass er Intel vorziehen würde.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Juni 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Also, ich würde mir einen 955er oder 965er holen, wenn es ein AMD werden würde und vermutlich einen 750er oder einen 860er, wenn es Intel wäre.



Read. Again. Carefully. Again.


----------



## qwert12167 (16. Juni 2010)

Was ich nicht verstehe:

 Intel Core 2 Quad = 4x 3 GHz = 272 Euro

AMD Phenom II X4 = 4x 3,4 GHZ = 155 Euro



WARUM ???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (16. Juni 2010)

qwert12167 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe:
> 
> Intel Core 2 Quad = 4x 3 GHz = 272 Euro
> 
> ...



Weil es so ist.

Intel CPUs sind immer teurer als AMDs.

Sie sind Leistungsstärke, aber auch einiges teurer. Der 3 Jahre alte E6750 von Intel in meinem 2. Pc kostet immernoch 170€, das sind 30 mehr als nen Phenom II 955.


----------



## qwert12167 (16. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Weil es so ist.
> 
> Intel CPUs sind immer teurer als AMDs.
> 
> Sie sind Leistungsstärke, aber auch einiges teurer. Der 3 Jahre alte E6750 von Intel in meinem 2. Pc kostet immernoch 170€, das sind 30 mehr als nen Phenom II 955.




Ich sehe aber nicht das der Intel Leistungsstärker ist. Er hat schließlich 0,4 GHz pro Kern mehr.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Juni 2010)

Taktraten sagen über die tatsächliche Leistung absolut nichts aus. Haben sie nie, werden sie nie und werden es auch in Zukunft nicht werden. Die Kennung Takt als Merkmal einer CPU wird letztendlich dank diverser Turbo-Mechanismen und der zunehmenden Anzahl an P-States und CxE-States wohl weiter abnehmen.
Die CPUS sind grundlegend anders ausgebaut und demnach auch für andere Taktraten abgestimmt. Wichtig ist, was hinten raus kommt. Das wusste schon Helmut Kohl.


----------



## qwert12167 (16. Juni 2010)

Das heißt das abgesehen vom Preis her Intel bessere Ware hat...?


----------



## Kyragan (17. Juni 2010)

Jaein. i5 750 und Phenom II X4 955 BE sind gleichwertig. Die nehmen sich quasi gar nichts. Interessanter wird es erst im High-End-Segment wo Intel vorn liegt. Allerdings liegen wir dort in Preisbereichen die deutlich außerhalb deines Budgets sind.


----------



## qwert12167 (17. Juni 2010)

Ganz erlich gesagt habe ich mein Leben lang nur Intel gehabt. Ich weiß nicht ob ich AMD so vertraue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Auswahl steht für mich folgendes

*CPU:* Intel Core i7 2.8 GHz Prozessor (860)

*CPU: *Intel Core i5 2.66 GHz Prozessor (750)

*CPU:* Intel Core 2 Quad 3 GHz Prozessor

*CPU:* AMD Phenom II X6 1090T

*CPU:* AMD Phenom II X4 (955)

*CPU: *AMD Phenom II X4 (965) 



Wenn wir nur die Intel CPU's betrachten / wenn wir nur die AMD CPU's betrachten, welchen würdest du bevorzugen und vorallen warum?
Ich versteh das System noch nicht ganz. Ich habe einfach keine Ahung welcher CPU von den beiden Firmen "die Spitze" ist. Ich sehe immer nur die GHz Zahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

edit: Warum sollte ich mir nicht den 6-Kerner holen? Der kostet doch genau so viel wie ein 4-Kerner...?


----------



## Kyragan (17. Juni 2010)

Ich lass mal die Zahlen sprechen:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,745670/Phenom-II-X6-1090T-und-1055T-im-Test-Sechs-CPU-Kerne-zum-Kampfpreis/CPU/Test/?page=2
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,746325/Phenom-II-X6-im-Praxis-Test-Diese-Spiele-profitieren-von-sechs-CPU-Kernen/CPU/Test/
http://www.anandtech.com/show/3674/amds-sixcore-phenom-ii-x6-1090t-1055t-reviewed/3

Mein persönlicher Favorit ist der X6, auch wenn das Klos beispielsweise wieder ander sehen würde und lieber einen höher getakteten Quadcore bevorzugen würde. Ob i5 oder 955 BE ist am Ende egal. Auch das Hyperthreading (SMT) des i7 860 bringt am Ende nicht viel, so dass der Unterschied zum 965 BE ebenfalls nur gering ist. Je nach dem, wie die Anwendung mit SMT umgehen kann. Interessant wird es erst wenn der X6 dazukommt.
Davor ist alles am Ende Geschmackssache, wenn man den Aspekt Zukunftssicherheit ausblenden würde.
Der X6 bringt nochmal ne Schippe Performance mehr mit und ist seinen X4 Kumpanen vor allem durch den neuen Fertigungsprozess überlegen. Dieser bringt bessere Übertaktbarkeit und vor allem bei 2 Kernen + entsprechendem Cache mehr die gleiche Leistungsaufnahme und damit Stromverbrauch. Trotz eben der höheren Leistung. Beachtlich, wie ich finde.
Mit nem X6 investierst du vor allem in die Zukunft, wobei du mit einer der Quad Core CPUs alles andere als in die Vergangenheit investierst.
Einzig den Core 2 Quad würde ich ausschließen. Der Sockel LGA775 mit seinem DDR2-RAM ist einfach veraltet. Einen Neukauf einer solchen Plattform ist keine sinnvolle Investition.

Du musst dir am Ende klar werden, wie lange du den Rechner nutzen willst, bevor er wieder ein Update bekommt. Die Intel-CPUs wirst du immer noch jahrelang nutzen können. Das gleiche trifft auf die AMD-CPUs zu. Zumal CPUs sowieso nicht so schnell altern wie beispielsweise Grafikkarten. Andererseits wird bei einem Update bei Intel in jedem Fall ein neues Board fällig. Bei AMD steht das noch in den Sternen, d.h. die nächste Generation läuft zu 100% auf dem aktuellen AM3-Sockel. Was danach kommt, kann aktuell keiner sagen.

Der X6 ist insofern eine Investition in die Zukunft, dass wirkliche Multithreadengines für Spiele erst nach und nach auftauchen werden. Es gibt bisher einfach noch nicht wirklich viele Spiele, die einen Vorteil aus einem Sechskerner ziehen. Selbst Quads sind selten wirklich ausgelastet. Das wird alles in den nächsten ein bis zwei Jahren noch kommen, so dass du hier erstmal sehr gut gerüstet bist. Die Intel-CPUs werden da immer noch gut mithalten können, aber du weißt ja wie das mit der FPS-Gier ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## qwert12167 (17. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Du musst dir am Ende klar werden, wie lange du den Rechner nutzen willst,




Ich möchte den Rechner 2 - 3 Jahre nutzen. Ich möchte bis dahin nichts an dem Pc verändern und nach dieser Zeit einen komplett neuen Computer kaufen. Wenn du so denken würdest, würdest du trotzdem den 6-Kerner wählen?


----------



## Soramac (17. Juni 2010)

Noch nicht jedes Game unterstuetzt 4 Kern Prozessoren, von daher sieht es bei 6 Kern Prozessoren noch sehr duerre aus. Trotzdem ist wie gesagt es keine falsche Investition , wenn der Rechner fuer die Naechsten 2-3 Jahre langen soll.

Als Intel Fan, kannst du natuerlich auch den i7 860 verbauen. Habe den selben drin und bin hoch zufrieden, echt ein gutes Teil.

Kurze Rede. Ich wuerde wie Kyragan schon gesagt hat den Prozessor von AMD verbauen.


----------



## Soramac (17. Juni 2010)

Noch nicht jedes Game unterstuetzt 4 Kern Prozessoren, von daher sieht es bei 6 Kern Prozessoren noch sehr duerre aus. Trotzdem ist wie gesagt es keine falsche Investition , wenn der Rechner fuer die Naechsten 2-3 Jahre langen soll.

Als Intel Fan, kannst du natuerlich auch den i7 860 verbauen. Habe den selben drin und bin hoch zufrieden, echt ein gutes Teil.

Kurze Rede. Ich wuerde wie Kyragan schon gesagt hat den Prozessor von AMD verbauen.


----------



## Klos1 (17. Juni 2010)

Nimm halt das hier und schon hast du deine 1300 Euro fast verbraten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MSI R5850 Twin Frozr II, 1024MB, PCI-Express 





ASRock 880G Extreme3, AM3, ATX 





AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Box, Sockel AM3 





6GB-Kit DDR3 Crucial Ballistix PC1333 CL7 





Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version) 





Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ) 





Enermax Modu87+ 500W 





Lian Li PC-7FN - Midi-Tower - black, ohne Netzteil 





LG GH22NS Retail schwarz SATA 





Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2


----------



## Kyragan (17. Juni 2010)

4GB reichen, der Phenom II hat eh nurn Dual Channel Interface. Dafür darfs dann auch gern wo anders was mehr sein, oder man spart. Ich find ja das MSI 890FX-GD70 toll, das ASRock Board ist aber auf jeden Fall brauchbar. Eventuell dann das 890FX Deluxe 3 nehmen. Die Onboardgrafik brauchst du eh nie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alternativ nen "richtigen" CPU-Kühler wählen.


----------



## Nebola (17. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Alternativ nen "richtigen" CPU-Kühler wählen.



Das meine ich auch, wenn schon son System, dann nciht sparen und nen boxed nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (17. Juni 2010)

Istn Freezer 7, aber der ist für mich auch kein richtiger Kühler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. Juni 2010)

Intel Core i5 750
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
ATi Radeon HD5870
4GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws PC3-12800U CL7
Asus P7P55D-E
Western Digital Black Caviar 500GB
Intel X-25M Postville 80GB
Sony Optiarc AD7240
Cougar S Power 550Watt
ATX-Gehäuse deiner Wahl
Zusammenbauen lassen, gut. Win7 hast du anscheinend schon, das sollte dann kein größeres Problem darstellen. Wenn du keine SSD brauchst sparst du natürlich nochmal gewaltig ein, könntest dann evtl. dir ne HD5870 Vapor-X als Grafikkarte nehmen oder falls du auf Sachen wie WoW wert liegst nach ner GTX470 schauen.


----------



## Kyragan (17. Juni 2010)

Warum grade bei WoW die GTX470? WoW kannst du auch mit ner HD5770 flüssig spielen. :S


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. Juni 2010)

In Benchmarks liegt die GTX470 in WoW aber vor der HD5870, nunja, mit der GTX470 könnte er evtl. noch 3D-Spielen usw.


----------



## Kyragan (17. Juni 2010)

Ist doch vollkommen egal, ob die GTX470 in WoW vor der HD5870 liegt. Beide Karten schaffen locker dreistellige Frameraten und langweilen sich dabei zu Tode. Was macht die GTX470 dort für nen Sinn? 3D? Wo man erst ne 150€ Shutterbrille und nen 120Hz Monitor für braucht? Jo...


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. Juni 2010)

Nun ja wers mag. Ich bezweifle ja auch nicht, dass eine hd5770 locker mit WoW fertig wird. Er will aber das maximum für sein Geld, da müssten wir jetzt in der Frage wissen was er genau spielen will und dann aktuelle benchmarks zu Rate ziehen.


----------



## Kyragan (17. Juni 2010)

Warum sollte die HD5770 das nicht schaffen? Die liegt auf HD4870 bis 4890 Niveau. Etwa auf dem Level einer GTX260. Wenn das nicht für maximale Details reicht, frag ich mich wie wir vor 3 Jahren WoW gezockt haben... :S


----------



## Arosk (17. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Warum sollte die HD5770 das nicht schaffen? Die liegt auf HD4870 bis 4890 Niveau. Etwa auf dem Level einer GTX260. Wenn das nicht für maximale Details reicht, frag ich mich wie wir vor 3 Jahren WoW gezockt haben... :S



Das was du nicht weißt ist, das WoW eine veraltete Engine nutzt. Du hast mit heutigen Karten soviel FPS wie mit alten Karten. Wobei bis Wotlk noch einige Effekte dazugekommen sind, was die Karten zusätzlich vor Probleme stellt. Mit meiner kann ich aufjedenfall auf High spielen, aber in Raids sind teilweise nur 20 FPS oder weniger drin.


----------



## Erz1 (17. Juni 2010)

Er will aber das Beste für sein Geld - das auf ein Spiel zuzuschneiden ist nicht das Beste --> für das einzelne Spiel ja, aber ich aus seinen Post's entnehme ich, dass er nicht nur WoW spielen will, sondern auch neuere Spiele.


----------



## Kyragan (17. Juni 2010)

@Arosk Und ob ich das weiß. Ganz dumm bin ich nicht, hab das Spiel jahrelang gespielt. Auch in WotLK. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dennoch ist der Vorschlag wegen WoW statt ner HD5870 ne GTX470 zu nehmen total hirnverbrannt, weils an der Sachlage komplett vorbeigeht. Wenn ich schon im absolut spielbarsten Bereich ohne großartige Einbrüche angelangt bin, warum sollte ich dann ne Karte kaufen dort noch mal 12 Frames draufpackt? Das hat doch absolut gar keinen Sinn.


----------



## Arosk (17. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> @Arosk Und ob ich das weiß. Ganz dumm bin ich nicht, hab das Spiel jahrelang gespielt. Auch in WotLK.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist natürlich korrekt.


----------



## qwert12167 (17. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Warum grade bei WoW die GTX470? WoW kannst du auch mit ner HD5770 flüssig spielen. :S




wow kann ich auch mit einer Geforce 8800 GT flüssig spielen^^ 


edit: aktuell spiele ich Bad Company 2 und bald auch All Points Bulletin. Und ich denke mit Cataclysm werde ich auch mal wieder bei wow rein schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (17. Juni 2010)

Ist richtig, hab ich selbst jahrelang getan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deswegen hab ich ja diesen Vorschlag so vehement abgeblockt.


----------



## qwert12167 (17. Juni 2010)

Beitrag entfernt!


----------



## Klos1 (17. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> 4GB reichen, der Phenom II hat eh nurn Dual Channel Interface. Dafür darfs dann auch gern wo anders was mehr sein, oder man spart. Ich find ja das MSI 890FX-GD70 toll, das ASRock Board ist aber auf jeden Fall brauchbar. Eventuell dann das 890FX Deluxe 3 nehmen. Die Onboardgrafik brauchst du eh nie.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



890FX Deluxe gibts bei Hardwareversand.de nicht, genau so wenig, wie sie richtige Kühler montieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (17. Juni 2010)

Is halt n Drecksladen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## qwert12167 (17. Juni 2010)

Also: Ich habe jetzt echt super viele Vorschläge von euch bekommen. Dafür bin ich auch dankbar, aber...
ich habe jetzt keine Ahnung was ich bestellen soll. Ich möchte bestimmt mal in Cataclysm rein schauen,
allerdings möchte ich auch bestimmt so 2-3 Jahre (auch wenn am Ende nicht auf der höchsten Grafik)
aktuelle Spiele spielen können.


----------



## Arosk (17. Juni 2010)

Also wenn du nur 2-3 Jahre spielen willst reichen auch 600-700 Euro.


----------



## qwert12167 (17. Juni 2010)

Nein^^


----------



## Arosk (17. Juni 2010)

Kauf einfach das teuerste Ding ausm Sticky und sei zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## qwert12167 (17. Juni 2010)

Ne.. das will ich ja gerade nicht. Deswegen habe ich mir ein Buget gesetzt. Du willst mir jetzt sagen, dass ein Pc der 600-700 Euro kostet 2-3 Jahre läng "hält"? Niemals...


----------



## Nebola (17. Juni 2010)

qwert12167 schrieb:


> Ne.. das will ich ja gerade nicht. Deswegen habe ich mir auf ein Buget gesetzt. Du willst mir jetzt sagen, dass ein Pc der 600-700 Euro kostet 2-3 Jahre läng hält? Niemals...



Dochmals. Allerdings wirst du vorraussichtlich in 2-3 Jahren Spiele nicht unbedingt mehr auf Mac spielen können.

WObei, bei 700 euro womöglich schon. Meiner hat mit einer 5850 auch 730 euro gekostet, und ich kaufe mir gerantiert nicht nächstes jahr nen neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (17. Juni 2010)

"Damals" waren aber auch die Preise noch deutlich niedriger. Da musst du heute schon mindestens 100€ drauflegen. Euro sei dank.


----------



## qwert12167 (17. Juni 2010)

Wenn wir so weiter diskutieren kommen wir zu keinem Ergebniss. Wieso soll ich mir ein Pc für 700 Euro kaufen? Mein Buget liegt bei 1300 Euro und wenn ich 500 Euro mehr ausgebe muss ja wohl mehr Leistung dahinter stecken. 

" Ich möchte bestimmt mal in Cataclysm rein schauen, allerdings möchte ich auch bestimmt so 2-3 Jahre (auch wenn am Ende nicht auf der höchsten Grafik) aktuelle Spiele spielen können" 

Das Problem ist: Mir haben 3 verschiedene Leute 3 verschiedene Pc's vorgestellt und sind verständlich auch von ihrem Vorschlag überzeugt. Soll ich damit einfach in den Laden gehen und mir eine weitere neutrale Meinung abholen?


----------



## ZAM (17. Juni 2010)

@Blut & Donner
Sorry - da muss was im Text gewesen sein, was dem Forum beim Speichern gesagt hat, dass es sich um die Plain-Darstellung von HTML handelt.
Ich hab den Beitrag mal gelöscht.


----------



## Kyragan (17. Juni 2010)

qwert12167 schrieb:


> Wenn wir so weiter diskutieren kommen wir zu keinem Ergebniss. Wieso soll ich mir ein Pc für 700 Euro kaufen? Mein Buget liegt bei 1300 Euro und wenn ich 500 Euro mehr ausgebe muss ja wohl mehr Leistung dahinter stecken.
> 
> " Ich möchte bestimmt mal in Cataclysm rein schauen, allerdings möchte ich auch bestimmt so 2-3 Jahre (auch wenn am Ende nicht auf der höchsten Grafik) aktuelle Spiele spielen können"
> 
> Das Problem ist: Mir haben 3 verschiedene Leute 3 verschiedene Pc's vorgestellt und sind verständlich auch von ihrem Vorschlag überzeugt. Soll ich damit einfach in den Laden gehen und mir eine weitere neutrale Meinung abholen?



Kann deine Zwickmühle verstehen.
Ich hab dir ja schon mal n paar Entscheidungsansätze gegeben bzw. n paar Dinge die eventuell deine Entscheidung beeinflussen könnten.
So doof es klingt: Wenn du dich selbst noch mal über die einzelnen Kompontenten (passende Webseiten gibts ja genug, wenn du willst kriegst du auch noch n paar Links) und bildest dir ne eigene Meinung. Du wirst mit allen drei PCs sicherlich die nächsten zwei bis drei Jahre um die Runden kommen. Du musst letzten Endes allein wissen, was dir wichtiger ist. Deine Anforderungen erfüllen die alle.
Ich würde dir nahelegen in eine zukunftsfähige Plattform zu investieren und nicht direkt nen neuen PC zu kaufen, wenn der dann aktuelle nicht mehr ganz reicht sondern gezielt einzelne Teile aufrüsten. Das spart ne Menge Geld, die du in Zukunft anders investieren kannst.
Das wäre in diesem Fall eine AM3-Plattform. Obs nun ein Phenom II X4 wird oder ein X6 liegt imo im persönlichen Ermessen. Ich würde den X6 bevorzugen, aus oben genannten Gründen. Wir können dir hier sicherlich viel erzählen und für und wider abwägen, die Entscheidung musst du treffen. Deshalb wäre es imo schon sinnvoll, wenn du dir deine eigene Meinung bildest. Denn nur so kommst du am Ende zu einer Entscheidung. Klar klingt das jetzt nach "du hast uns gefragt, jetz mach alles selbst", wird dir hier aber sicherlich am meisten weiterhelfen.


----------



## qwert12167 (17. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich würde dir nahelegen in eine zukunftsfähige Plattform zu investieren und nicht direkt nen neuen PC zu kaufen, wenn der dann aktuelle nicht mehr ganz reicht sondern gezielt einzelne Teile aufrüsten. Das spart ne Menge Geld, die du in Zukunft anders investieren kannst.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Dann investiere ich in die "Zukunft". Erübrigt sich nur noch die Frage ob ich mir 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher hole oder lieber später 8GB nach rüste.


----------



## Kyragan (17. Juni 2010)

4GB reichen vorerst. Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass du virtuelle Maschinen oder sonstige Dinge nutzt. Fürn bisschen Photoshop und WoW-Videos Rendern reichen auch 4 GB RAM und zum zocken erst Recht. Spiele verbrauchen eh nie mehr als 2 GB RAM. Ausnahme: Crysis 64 Bit, aber das Game ist ja sowieso ne Sache für sich.
Aktuell würde der zusätzliche RAM nur brachliegen. Kauf den, wenn du ihn wirklich brauchst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (17. Juni 2010)

Ich würde 6GB empfehlen, das wäre ein Kompromiss.


----------



## qwert12167 (17. Juni 2010)

Jetzt bald kommt ein neues Spiel raus "All points Bulletin". Empfohlen sind 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher und ich finde empfohlen ist nicht optimal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



würd dann so aus sehen richtig?:

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn
MSI 890FX-GD70
Crucial Ballistix Tracer PC3-12800U 4GB Kit
ASUS EAH5870 (Radeon HD5870)
Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
LG GH22NS50
Cooler Master CM 690 Advanced II
Seasonic S12II-520 Bronze


----------



## Kyragan (17. Juni 2010)

Jup, würde so aussehen.
Und überleg dir das mit APB. Hab die Beta gespielt und fands ziemlich schlecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Arosk Nö, nicht wirklich. Weil du 6 GB nur mit Vollbelegung der RAM-Slots(2+2+1+1) sinnvoll einsetzen könntest. Stichwort Dual Channel. 6GB machen nur beim i7 auf LGA1366 Sinn. Vollbestückung ist bei den derzeitigen RAM-Controllern immer so ne Sache. Außerdem seh ich auch keine Notwendigkeit für 6 GB.


----------



## qwert12167 (17. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Und überleg dir das mit APB. Hab die Beta gespielt und fands ziemlich schlecht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jungs!!! Glaubt ihm nicht. Es ist der Hammer. Ich habe selbst die Beta gezockt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


edit: Bei APB sind 4 GB empfohlen. Du würdest trotzdem nicht mehr nehmen?


----------



## Arosk (17. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Jup, würde so aussehen.
> Und überleg dir das mit APB. Hab die Beta gespielt und fands ziemlich schlecht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da warte ich lieber auf Red Dead Redemption und D3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (17. Juni 2010)

qwert12167 schrieb:


> Jungs!!! Glaubt ihm nicht. Es ist der Hammer. Ich habe selbst die Beta gezockt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Spiel wird dennoch nur 2 GB selbst veranschlagen. Maximal. Da bleibt imo noch genug Luft für den Rest des Systems.


----------



## qwert12167 (17. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Da warte ich lieber auf Red Dead Redemption und D3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Oh ja... das wird auch nicht schlecht. Und genau für solche Spiele brauche ich den neuen Pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## qwert12167 (17. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Das Spiel wird dennoch nur 2 GB selbst veranschlagen. Maximal. Da bleibt imo noch genug Luft für den Rest des Systems.




Mh... würd ich nicht so sagen. Mein Kollege hat ein ganz guten Pc. Das einzige was ein bisschen blöd war, war sein Arbeitsspeicher. Er hat ihn ausgetauscht und danach lief die Beta super.


----------



## Klos1 (17. Juni 2010)

qwert12167 schrieb:


> Wenn wir so weiter diskutieren kommen wir zu keinem Ergebniss. Wieso soll ich mir ein Pc für 700 Euro kaufen? Mein Buget liegt bei 1300 Euro und wenn ich 500 Euro mehr ausgebe muss ja wohl mehr Leistung dahinter stecken.
> 
> " Ich möchte bestimmt mal in Cataclysm rein schauen, allerdings möchte ich auch bestimmt so 2-3 Jahre (auch wenn am Ende nicht auf der höchsten Grafik) aktuelle Spiele spielen können"
> 
> Das Problem ist: Mir haben 3 verschiedene Leute 3 verschiedene Pc's vorgestellt und sind verständlich auch von ihrem Vorschlag überzeugt. Soll ich damit einfach in den Laden gehen und mir eine weitere neutrale Meinung abholen?



Was bringen dir denn noch 10 weitere Meinungen? Jeder hat andere Präferenzen. So lange du dir keinen Schunt andrehen lässt. Entscheide dich halt einfach für etwas.
Fakt ist, ob du jetzt einen 750er oder 860er Intel nimmst, oder gar einen 930er, oder von mir aus einen AMD 955/965 bzw. vielleicht sogar den X6, du wist damit auf jedenfall alles Spielen können. Jede CPU hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile, die hier bereits erörtert wurden. Dennoch haben sie alle eines gemein: Sie sind für absolut jedes Spiel mehr als überqualifiziert.

Es gibt ein paar Ausnahmen, wo die Intel deutlich besser abschneiden. Das sind dann so Sachen wie GTAIV, die dort einfach runter laufen, weil Intel mit dem Software-Entwickler enger zusammengearbeitet hat. Das gleiche gilt für Nvidia. Es gibt einfach Spiele, die für Nvdidia optimiert sind und dementsprechend auch besser laufen. Siehe wieder GTAIV.

Und ob du jetzt eine Flash-Platte haben willst, oder vielleicht einfach nur ne normale, oder zwei normale im Raid-Verbund, dass musst auch du wissen. Ich persönlich würde zum Beispiel immo keine Flash-Platte kaufen, weil ich sie noch zu teuer finde. Lieber zwei nomale Platten im Raid. Die sind schnell genug. Ich würde das Geld lieber in die CPU oder Graka investieren. Oder einfach sparen.

Und so hat halt jeder seine eigene Meinung.

Fakt ist auf jedenfall, dass dir hier keiner nen Schrott andreht. Alle Vorschläge hier haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Bei jeder Konfiguration gibt es ein Für und ein Wider.
Aber zufrieden wirst du in jedem Fall sein.


----------



## qwert12167 (17. Juni 2010)

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (17. Juni 2010)

Also das Argument, dass ein 700 Euro Rechner keine 2-3 Jahre hält ist ehrlich gesagt fürn Poppes...ich bau schon seit 10 Jahren Rechner selbst zusammen...hatte damals noch nicht so viel Budget, Weihnachten 2008 aber dann genau 700 € zur Verfügung und habe mir was leckeres zusammengestellt:

AMD Phenom 9950 BE
4 GB DDR2 (der 3er war "damals" abartig teuer im Verhältnis)
Sapphire Radeon 4870
Das ganze ist auf nem Abit AX78 verbaut (Board ist übrigens nicht optimal für einen 9950 wegen der passiven NB und diese recht warm wird, bin aber schon immer eingefleischter Abit Fan gewesen, hat gute Übertaktungsmöglichkeiten, gut verarbeitet usw...damals schon das KA7 genutzt mit nem alten Athlon der ersten Generation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Netzteil ein BeQuiet 520W
2x80mm Gehäuselüfter von Papst
500GB Sata 7200er Platte von WD (nie wieder Samsung!! Habe damals 3 SP1614N zerschossen...im normalen Betrieb :> )


Joa...700 € Budget, hatte damals dann noch knapp 30 € übrig, hab mir davon ne neue Maus und Tastatur gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spiele bis heute einiges auf Max Details...Bioshock 2 läuft hervorragend auf meinem 22er Acer mit 1680x1050. 

Der Rechner ist jetzt also gut 1,5 Jahre alt *hust*


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. Juni 2010)

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn
ASRock 890FX Deluxe3
4GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws PC3-12800U CL7
Powercolor HD5870 PCS+ OC Edition
Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB
LG GH22NS50
Cooler Master CM 690 Advanced II
Cougar S Power 550W
Zusammenbau

(ca. 1290 Euro + Versand = 1300 Euro)
(Wie ich finde, schickeres Board, schönerer RAM, ne übertaktete(=schnellere) Grafikkarte, größere Festplatte und besseres(=leistungsstärkeres & effizienteres) Netzteil)


----------



## Kyragan (17. Juni 2010)

Über "Schönheit" kann man bei den Ripjaws jetzt viel diskutieren. Technisch sind sie halt durchschnitt. Ich stör mich da nur immer an den hohen Heatspreadern. Da bekommt man schnell Probleme mit großvolumigen Kühlern. Dann lieber die ECOs oder falls man wert auf äußeres und technisches wie OC-Potential legt dann die Crucial Ballistix bzw. Ballistix Tracer.

Das heißt nicht, dass die Ripjaws schlecht sind. Ich find nur, dass es bessere gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (17. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Jup, würde so aussehen.
> Und überleg dir das mit APB. Hab die Beta gespielt und fands ziemlich schlecht.
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist so nicht richtig. Ein AMD hat schon seit dem Phenom I zwei Betriebsmodi für den Speichercontroller. Je nach Bestückung schaltet er von ganged auf unganged. Ganged wäre eine synchrone Bestückung, also gleiche Module auf jedem Channel. Dann fasst er die zwei 64bit Kanäle zu einen 128bit Kanal zusammen. Bestückst du asynchron, also zum Beispiel 2 x 2 GB auf einen Channel und 1 x 2 GB auf dem anderen, dann läuft er im unganged Modus.
Auch wenn hier in vielen Anleitungen von Single-Channel die Rede ist, so ist dem absolut nicht so. Denn nun kann die CPU zum Beispiel zwei verschiedene Operationen fahren, beispielsweise Channel 1 lesen und Channel 2 schreiben.

Und genau das kann im Alltag sogar Vorteile haben. Benötigte Daten können oft in einem Zugriff eingelesen werden. Beim Dual-Channel hättest du zwei. Außerdem können zwei Kerne je eine Operation fahren. Bei Dual-Channel nicht möglich.

Unterm Strich lässt sich sagen, daß du mal hier etwas Geschwindigkeitsvorteile hast und mal dort. Je nach Anwendung und wie viel jetzt sequenziell eingelesen werden muss. Deswegen ist der Vorteil von Triple-Channel für den normalen User fast gleich null. Weil ganz einfach derart große Brocken nicht auf einmal vom Ram geholt werden, so dass sich die Bandbreite bezahlt machen würde. Und der Unterschied zwischen ganged und unganged Modus kompensiert sich beim AMD unterm Strich auch wieder auf null.

Deswegen ist es auch völlig Rille, ob du jetzt einen AMD 2x2GB oder 3x2GB zur Seite stellst. Mal davon abgesehen, daß du, sollten 4 GB mal eng werden, bei 6 GB noch zwei weitere hast. Aber vom Betriebsmodus echt egal.
AMD hat selbst gesagt, dass sie mal hier und mal da Vorteile sehen. Da hier aber eventuell ein 6 Kern angeschafft werden soll, macht hier sogar unterm Strich der unganged Modus mehr Sinn. Denn wie gesagt, nur so sind die zwei 64bit Kanäle unabhängig. Und das kommt den Kernen zugute, denn deren hast du dann ja auch 6.


----------



## Kyragan (17. Juni 2010)

Wieder was gelernt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (17. Juni 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
> EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn
> ASRock 890FX Deluxe3
> 4GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws PC3-12800U CL7
> ...



Mh .. hier kann man bestimmt noch die ein oder andere Sache Tweaken (CPU + Board, irgendwie preferier ich eher den i5 statt X6) - dafür 8 GiG-RAM?


----------



## Kyragan (17. Juni 2010)

Kommt drauf an, auf was du beim Board wert legst. Bei dem Budget kann man da schon n schickes voll ausgestattetes Board nehmen. Den i5 würde ich angesichts der aktuellen Preissituation nicht wirklich empfehlen. Für 30 Euro mehr gibts nen i7 860. Das waren früher über 70€. Der i7 ist aber etwa stabil geblieben und der i5 hat von 160 auf teilweise 200€ angezogen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Beispielsweise. Du kannst auch noch mehr ins Board investieren oder einen (noch) besseren Kühler oder in ein besseres Gehäuse. Wie du willst. Das Case ist ja wie immer absolut beispielhaft. Auswahl und Geschmack sind da bekanntlich unbegrenzt.


----------



## Nebola (18. Juni 2010)

Naja, vielleicht noch jenachdem wann er bestellen will, nen anderes NT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (18. Juni 2010)

Jo...
Da gibts ja nun mehr als genug Auswahl. Das sollte das geringste Problem sein.
Davon abgesehen muss er ja nicht bei hardwareversand bestellen, weder das Netzteil noch den gesamten Rechner. Ich traue ZAM einfach mal zu, dass er so nen PC selbst zusammenbasteln kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (18. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, auf was du beim Board wert legst. Bei dem Budget kann man da schon n schickes voll ausgestattetes Board nehmen. Den i5 würde ich angesichts der aktuellen Preissituation nicht wirklich empfehlen. Für 30 Euro mehr gibts nen i7 860. Das waren früher über 70€. Der i7 ist aber etwa stabil geblieben und der i5 hat von 160 auf teilweise 200€ angezogen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erstmal wäre da ne Festplatte sinnvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (18. Juni 2010)

Ich stelle hier jetzt die letzte zusammenfassende Empfehlung zusammen:

PC(Intel)
Intel Core i7 860
EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn
Asus P7P55D-E
4GB-Kit GEIL Ultra PC3-12800 DDR3-1600 CL7
Powercolor HD5870 PCS+ OC Edition
Western Digital Black Caviar 1TB
Sony Optiarc AD7240
Cooler Master Dominator Xcalade (CM690)
Cougar S Power 550W
Zusammenbau

PC(AMD)
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn
ASRock 890FX Deluxe
4GB-Kit GEIL Ultra PC3-12800 DDR3-1600 CL7
Powercolor HD5870 PCS+ OC Edition
Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB
LG GH22NS50
Cooler Master Dominator Xcalade (CM690)
Cougar S Power 550W
Zusammenbau


----------



## Freakypriest (18. Juni 2010)

Also von einem X6 würde ich auch abraten, da aktuelle Software nicht so gut damit zurecht kommt vorallem viele Spiele (ausser ausnahmen).
Ich würde die wenn den AMD Phenom II X4 955 empehlen, der in der Leistung etwa bei den oberen I5 bzw unteren I7 liegt.
Von dem AMD Phenom II X4 965würde ich aber auch abraten der Leistungs zuwachs ist minimal und der 955 ist enorm übertaktungsfreudig dann schlägt er den 965 und liegt mittlerem bereich der I7.
Mit der AMD software ist es meiner meinung nach sehr einfach zu übertakten. Selbst wenn man zu hoch taktet etc startet der Rechner einfach neu mit alten einstellungen.

Und beim Ram würde ich weniger auf 4-8GB achten sondern darauf das diese nur ein Timing von maximal CL7 haben steht beim Ram immer dabei. Die kosten oft nur 10% mehr reagieren aber 20% schneller als CL9 Steine.

Die Firmen G.Skill und Geil bauen welche zu einem annehmbaren Preis.

PS: in CL(zahl) wird die Reaktionszeit in nanosekunden angegeben.


----------



## Blut und Donner (18. Juni 2010)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Also von einem X6 würde ich auch abraten, da aktuelle Software nicht so gut damit zurecht kommt vorallem viele Spiele (ausser ausnahmen).
> Ich würde die wenn den AMD Phenom II X4 955 empehlen, der in der Leistung etwa bei den oberen I5 bzw unteren I7 liegt.
> Von dem AMD Phenom II X4 965würde ich aber auch abraten der Leistungs zuwachs ist minimal und der 955 ist enorm übertaktungsfreudig dann schlägt er den 965 und liegt mittlerem bereich der I7.
> Mit der AMD software ist es meiner meinung nach sehr einfach zu übertakten. Selbst wenn man zu hoch taktet etc startet der Rechner einfach neu mit alten einstellungen.
> ...



stichwort zukunftsfähigkeit? da wäre ein X6 doch super.


----------



## qwert12167 (18. Juni 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> stichwort zukunftsfähigkeit? da wäre ein X6 doch super.




Naja... es könnte ja auch sein, dass der 6-Kerner von AMD noch total unausgereift ist. Aktuell werden ja gerade mal 4-Kerner genutzt.
Natürlich kann es sein das er für die Zukunft gut ist. Es kann so sein - muss aber nicht.


----------



## Rethelion (18. Juni 2010)

qwert12167 schrieb:


> Naja... es könnte ja auch sein, dass der 6-Kerner von AMD noch total unausgereift ist. Aktuell werden ja gerade mal 4-Kerner genutzt.
> Natürlich kann es sein das er für die Zukunft gut ist. Es kann so sein - muss aber nicht.



Was heißt unausgereift? Der X6er ist nichts anderes als der X4, nur dass er eben 2 Kerne mehr hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist immer noch dieselbe Technologie. Erst mit BD wird sich was ändern.


----------



## Nebola (18. Juni 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Erst mit BD wird sich was ändern.



Joar, aber bis dahin, wird aber noch nen Jahr oder knappes Jahr vergehen. 2011 kommen die oder ?

Aber auch bis zum BD werden wohl denke ich größtenteils Quad cores eingesetzt werden. 6 Kerne sind eher so die "minderheit".


----------



## Klos1 (18. Juni 2010)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Also von einem X6 würde ich auch abraten, da aktuelle Software nicht so gut damit zurecht kommt vorallem viele Spiele (ausser ausnahmen).
> Ich würde die wenn den AMD Phenom II X4 955 empehlen, der in der Leistung etwa bei den oberen I5 bzw unteren I7 liegt.
> Von dem AMD Phenom II X4 965würde ich aber auch abraten der Leistungs zuwachs ist minimal und der 955 ist enorm übertaktungsfreudig dann schlägt er den 965 und liegt mittlerem bereich der I7.
> Mit der AMD software ist es meiner meinung nach sehr einfach zu übertakten. Selbst wenn man zu hoch taktet etc startet der Rechner einfach neu mit alten einstellungen.
> ...



Zeig mir da mal Benchmarks, die das belegen? Aber bitte komme mir nicht mit irgendwelchen belanglosen synthetischen Benchmarks. In normalen Anwendungen mekst du davon garnichts. Du kannst es vielleicht messen.
Und mit der Menge an Ram hat es auch mal garnichts zu tun. Entweder ich brauche mehr als 4 GB oder eben halt nicht. Wenn 4 GB zu wenig sind, dann macht es keinen Unterschied, ob CL7 oder 9. Voll ist voll.

Außerdem hängt es auch vom Takt ab. Da gibt es ja auch Unterschiede. Höherer Takt kompensiert die Case Latency. Wenn ich nen CL9 habe, der zwar 9 Takte braucht, um die Daten bereitzustellen, aber dafür einen Takt von 1600 Mhz hat, dann hebt das den Vorteil durch CL7, also 7 Takte und dafür aber nur 1333 Mhz Taktfrequenz wieder auf.

Ich persönlich würde die bessere Latenz zwar auch mitnehmen, aber wirklich nur, wenn er lediglich ein paar Euro mehr kostet.


----------



## qwert12167 (19. Juni 2010)

ich habe mich für folgendes maindboard entschieden: Asus P7P55D-E

welches soll ich mir denn kaufen o0?

ASUS P7P55D-E, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBBN0-G0EAY00Z)82
ASUS P7P55D-E Premium, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBBP0-G0EAY00Z)74 
ASUS P7P55D-E Pro, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBBS0-G0EAY00Z)77 
ASUS P7P55D-E Deluxe, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBBQ0-G0EAY00Z)75 
ASUS P7P55D-E LX, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBC70-G0EAY0KZ)67 
ASUS P7P55D-E Evo, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBBR0-G0EAY00Z)72
ASUS P7P55D Evo, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIB8D0-G0EAY00Z)


----------



## Kyragan (19. Juni 2010)

Nimm das MSI das ich ZAM vorher empfohlen habe. Das bietet die gleiche Ausstattung wie die P7P55D Boards ist aber günstiger.


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Juni 2010)

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a479071.html
das reicht völlig aus.


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Juni 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Nimm das MSI das ich ZAM vorher empfohlen habe. Das bietet die gleiche Ausstattung wie die P7P55D Boards ist aber günstiger.



ich würde zum asus greifen, persönlich habe ich weniger gute erfahrungen mit msi gemacht. Außerdem hat das MSI so wie ich das sehe kein USB3.0


----------



## Kyragan (19. Juni 2010)

Hab bisher nie von Problemen bei MSI gelesen. Persönliche Erfahrungen und Kaufempfehlung sind immer so ne Sache. Deine Erfahrungen mit einfließen lassen, ja. Sie aber als Grund für die Entscheidungsfindung nennen: Imo Quatsch, weil vollkommen subjektiv und somit Fehl am Platz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## qwert12167 (19. Juni 2010)

Firma hin oder her. Was soll das ganze "pro", "premium", "deluxe" usw? welches soll ich mir kaufen? gibt es da unterschiede?


----------



## muehe (19. Juni 2010)

Pro premium deluxe brauchst nicht das ASUS P7P55D-E reicht völlig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## qwert12167 (19. Juni 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> Pro premium deluxe brauchst nicht das ASUS P7P55D-E reicht völlig




also = ASUS P7P55D-E, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBBN0-G0EAY00Z)82 ?


----------



## Kyragan (19. Juni 2010)

Pro Premium und Deluxe deuten schon vom Namen her auf bessere Ausstattung(Features) und teilweise wohl sogar bessere Spannungsversorgung zwecks OC hin. Generell würde ich ein gut ausgestattetes Board empfehlen, wobei du die Pro, Premium und Deluxe Boards beiseite packen kannst. Die haben ne Menge Kram, die du kaum nutzen wirst.
Das normale P7P55D-E wäre passend oder eben das MSI P55A-GD65.


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Juni 2010)

qwert12167 schrieb:


> Firma hin oder her. Was soll das ganze "pro", "premium", "deluxe" usw? welches soll ich mir kaufen? gibt es da unterschiede?



http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a479071.html
das reicht vollkommen, das andere ist großer preis für nix.


----------



## qwert12167 (19. Juni 2010)

danke danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (19. Juni 2010)

jop wenn du kein SLI planst


----------



## Berghammer71 (19. Juni 2010)

Ich glaub es wurde schon alles gesagt, aber für mich gehts du völlig falsch an die Sache ran.

Mein Augenmerk würde ich verstärkt auf die Komponenten legen, die man wieder verwenden kann.
Gehäuse (schön losklappen, Festplatte ohne Schrauben einstetzbar, An-Aus Schalter oben usw.),
Netzteil und blablaba.

Das technische Non Plus Ultra ist morgen eh veraltet, da würd ich lieber noch zusehen das ich ein 
vernünftiges Raid reinbekomme wo ich nur eine Platte bei Ausfall wechseln muss.

Alles andere ist zumindest für - wie Ferrari fahren ohne Autobahn - oder ein 30 L Spritverbrauch
Geländewagen bei nur Stadtverkehr. Hier würde ich eher Euros sparen, für die Technik von morgen...,
notfalls lieber 2x einen 650 Euro PC kaufen als für 1300€ nur minimal nutzbare Leistung zu haben,
von den Wertverlust und Unterhaltskosten wie Strom mal ganz abgesehen.

Wenn Du trotz allem immer noch den schnellsten PC haben willst, auf die Garantie pfeifen, zum
Overclocker gehen und ein paar 100€ für ne gute Kühlung zahlen..


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Juni 2010)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Ich glaub es wurde schon alles gesagt, aber für mich gehts du völlig falsch an die Sache ran.
> 
> Mein Augenmerk würde ich verstärkt auf die Komponenten legen, die man wieder verwenden kann.
> Gehäuse (schön losklappen, Festplatte ohne Schrauben einstetzbar, An-Aus Schalter oben usw.),
> ...


Was bringt dir 2x mittelmäßige Technik, wenn du Highend haben kannst, und von OC redet hier keiner.
Natürlich kann man das günstiger machen, x4 965 + 5850 reicht für alles aus, aber wenn man highend haben will, soll man das auch kriegen.


----------

